# Passwort zu lang?



## Natsuru (2. Oktober 2012)

irgend was stimmt nicht ich wollte mich gerade eben mit meinem acc einloggen und hab mein passwort eingegeben 19 buchstaben/zahlen lang aber er hat bei 16 einfach aufgehört was ist passiert gestern gings noch und jetzt nicht mehr?


----------



## kaepteniglo (2. Oktober 2012)

Battle.Net-Account Passwörter sind max. 16 Zeichen


----------



## Derulu (2. Oktober 2012)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Battle.Net-Account Passwörter sind max. 16 Zeichen



da fehlt noch ein Teilsatz: selbst wenn der Kunde selbst ein 20stelliges Paqsswort verwendet, verwendet battle.net nur die ersten 16 Stellen


----------



## kaepteniglo (2. Oktober 2012)

Ach ja: Groß-/Kleinschreibung wird auch ignoriert 
Blizzard hat die Passwörter entweder Lower- oder Uppercase gehasht.


----------



## MrDreamJ (6. Oktober 2012)

Heisst, auch wenn es nichts mehr anzeigt, die Zeichen werden trotzdem eingesetzt =D


----------



## kaepteniglo (6. Oktober 2012)

Wie meinen?

Es ist egal, ob dein PW 16, 20 oder 50 Zeichen hat. Es werden nur die ersten 16 genommen. Es ist auch egal, ob die Zeichen klein oder groß geschrieben sind.


----------



## Milchm4nn (11. Oktober 2012)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Ach ja: Groß-/Kleinschreibung wird auch ignoriert
> Blizzard hat die Passwörter entweder Lower- oder Uppercase gehasht.


Was ein absolutes NoGo ist.


----------

